# A year today, Remo my heart is broken



## Remo (Sep 8, 2004)

Dear Remo,

It was one year ago today that I lost you. My pain has not lessened. I cry (sob actually) for you at least once a day. Most days I cry at least several times. When I think about you it feels like someone is sitting on my chest making my heart ache for you even more. I have never had a dog affect me the way that you did. I don't think I will ever be able to give my whole heart (what is left of it anyway) to another dog. I would give everythng I own to have you back with me. I still love my other dogs, but it was different with you. You were my heart/soul mate. I will never have another dog like you.

Training with you used to be the highlight of my day. Off leash heeling, with you carrying your beloved pink Frisbee in your mouth, changing speeds from running, to our "little old lady" one inch steps, won't ever happen again. I can't begin to express how much I miss you. 

I hope that you are handling our separation better than I am. I have never had anything devastate me as much as losing you. At least I have stopped curling up in your dog bed for hours at a time, bawling my eyes out. Your huge portrait makes me cry and smile at the same time. 

Please know that I will love you forever. You were my dream dog and I was lucky to have known you. I just wish it had been for longer. I miss you my giant, crazy dog. I miss you. 


Love, 

Mom


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

I just cried my eyes out over your sad/wonderful post. 

I am so sorry for your loss. My heart breaks for you. :teary:​


----------



## CLARKE-DUNCAN (Apr 8, 2011)

Ohhh my that was so sad, tears here too.. I think i need some comfort now, so sorry for the loss of your dog...


----------



## Tbarrios333 (May 31, 2009)

So sorry for your loss. In tears...


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Awww Lea, I'm so sorry, I know how much you loved that boy! He was truly a great dog. I'm so so sorry.


----------



## opiemybaby (Jun 24, 2011)

I can so relate to you on everthing thing you said especially,

"I would give everythng I own to have you back with me. I still love my other dogs, but it was different with you. You were my heart/soul mate. I will never have another dog like you."


----------



## Smith3 (May 12, 2008)

So hard when they become so integral into our lives


----------



## Mom2Shaman (Jun 17, 2011)

> I don't think I will ever be able to give my whole heart (what is left of it anyway) to another dog. I would give everythng I own to have you back with me. I still love my other dogs, but it was different with you. You were my heart/soul mate. I will never have another dog like you.


 
A few months ago I lost my special one. These are exactly my feelings and my words too. We've found a bundle of joy in a pup and dare to laugh and live again. We love the pup so much, but not quite as much as our beloved boy. Hugs from we who also know.


----------



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

Crying here also, hugs to you I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

I am so sorry. I was thinking of Remo just two weeks ago on BoBo's second anniversary. I know how you feel. Every other dog he used to play with, every corner of the house is a reminder. Does it get better, not really. Some of them do carry a part of us with them.

Run with the wind sweet Remo and send your mom a sign.


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

:hugs::hugs:

I'm so sorry ... I've got tears in my eyes knowing just how you feel, how much you hurt. I lost Echo, my "soul mate", on 2/2/94 and I still get teary-eyed even today when I think about him (which is often).


----------



## lisgje (Sep 3, 2010)

I feel the same. I lost Shane 10/09 and there is still an empty place in my heart for him. He was the first dog I raised totally by myself and I miss him terribly. My heart goes out to you and sending you hugs and kisses from my boy Chance.


----------

